# Happy Birthday sweetgoats!!!



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Just wanted to wish a very happy birthday :gift: :birthday: :balloons: arty: :stars: :bday:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:birthday: Wishing a very special day for you! arty: 
:gift: Have fun! :balloons:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:balloons: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :balloons: Hope you have a wonderful and blessed day!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lori!! Hope your day is great! :birthday:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy birthday sweetgoats!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:balloons: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY LORI!!!* Hope you have a great day! arty:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you, Happy birthday to you, Happy birthday dear Lori, happy birthday to you! :leap: :gift: :balloons:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:stars: arty: :gift: :birthday: :balloons:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Sorry I did not see this earlier but like I said in another post I was at the State Fair on my Birthday. One of my 4Hers told the announcer that it was my Birthday and they all sang to me.  I guess I turned all sorts of red because I was in the middle of the show ring.
Thanks


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't know how I missed this, happy belated birthday!! :birthday:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Your Welcome Lori!!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope you hade a wonderful birthday!!!! Sorry I am late; I was having some pc issues. 

:birthday: :birthday: :stars:


----------

